# Best way to track phone



## xaocon (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a good way to find my phone if it's lost. I remember reading about a project that was building low level tracking software and remote admin for androids. You needed root and it wasn't an apk. I don't want it to easy for someone to remove whatever I pick (application installed from market).

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

You checked out Plan B by Lookout? You install it from the market Web interface after your phone is lost/stolen, and it uses the GPS to give you coordinates and a map to your email.


----------

